# St. Clair County shrooms???



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a few honey holes that I do well finding morel mushhrooms in the past years. This year, not so much. I go up to my ma&#8217;s on mothers day (15mins west of PH), and usually go mushroom hunting with success. But this year there was nothing&#8230;.. And I mean nothing. No sign they&#8217;d been picked, no little ones&#8230;&#8230;. nothing. Anybody else having luck in SCC?


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Going to try to find some today, although it is my first time looking for morels. I'll let you know if I find any, I am in Capac about 30 minutes west of Port Huron.


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

oh yes i have had some luck not far from where you have been lookiin


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Did alright for a first timer. Found these today.








Found most under dead ash trees and a few under a dead apple tree.
Do you guys think that there is still some good pickin' left or is it winding down? Also do you normally revisit an area after a few days? Thanks for the help, I had a good time and I am looking forward to doing it again, got a few different areas that I want to try.


----------



## dortmand (Dec 27, 2000)

I am up around the Lakeport area north of Port Huron in SCC and my spots have also porduced next to nothing this year. Probably due to the drier early sping we had...Now everthing is soaked, but the weeds are up high enough to conceal whatever morels do come up.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

St Clair county is where I've been living for about six months now. I found a ton down in Livingston and Wayne counties, but I've walked for hours, upon hours, here with not one morel other than in my mother in laws yard. I checked tons of dead elms, old appletrees, Big Tooth Aspens, and ash. Nada. I wonder if the conditions here were just off enough for a not so good crop this year.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Andrew B. said:


> Did alright for a first timer. Found these today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job on you're first outing!


----------

